# No Justice , Calling all Packer Fan's!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

A terrible thing happend last night, the NY Giants came out on top in the NFC Championship game! Packer fans close down their town and are arguably the best fans in football, gritting out the most extream temp's to support their team. NY fans well half of them dont even know who won that game right now and only watch the super bowl anyway. NY fans are the worst they are not even fans and could really care less, they just love to rub it in yer face when they win!!

So with that being said I as a New England patriot fan would like to invite ALL the Cheese heads over to our side for the big game. I as you were hoping for a super bowl rematch between the Packers and Patriots, we have been let down but join Patriot nation for a GIANT BEATING of New York!

Please post responce, I want to heare from all the Packer Fans!!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> NY fans are the worst they are not even fans and could really care less, they just love to rub it in yer face when they win!!


 :rollin:

Sounds a lot like your fans to me.

Can't you just say "congrats" or "should be a good game?" I'm getting really sick of hearing you bash every single team in the league.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

NOBODY but an actual fan of the Patriots will be pulling for them in the game. Although, we are talking about Packers fans here, so we can throw logic out the window. It might be the second time ever that everybody else in the country is a Giants fan.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

GO NY!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

even though they beat the packers, go giants. the patriots dont need to go undefeated for the entire season. they wouldnt be that good without moss. any team that picks up moss and actually makes the most out of having him on their team and has a good quarterback to get the ball to him can have a great year.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not a Packer fan, but I am going to be cheering for Brady and the boys come the 3rd! Time for the likes of Mercury Morris to fade away permanently!!!!

What a fitting year it would be, the Pats go undefeated and Farve retires after throwing yet another INT that cost his team a trip to the Super Bowl!

He did it against Dallas,SF,Philly and now the Giants.!!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I was really hoping for a Pack/Patriots matchup. Even though whoever plays New England is going to get beat, it would have been nice if Favre could have retired after at least getting to another Super Bowl.

I knew as soon as he threw the first interception the Pack was in trouble. Kind of sad to see in a way...but Favre didn't need to try do everything himself. The one pick where they got the ball back on a fumble was just a totally horrible decision by Brett.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I really don't care who wins.....just want to see a close game won on the final play like yesterday.Although seeing Brett Farve and the Pukers become road kill would have been awesome.

But then as Ron points out I would also like to see that Dolphin Champagne stay on ice forever.That we are the best attitude gets old.

New England could become insufferable since they have already won the WS this year....then the SB and quite possibly the NBA Championship.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you forgot one Ken W, Stanley Cup


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> I think you forgot one Ken W, Stanley Cup


I liked you guys better when you were a tortured fan base...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

T Shot said:


> Bore.224 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you forgot one Ken W, Stanley Cup
> ...


Yes and now it's PAYBACK TIME!!


----------

